
Every Covid-19 Commercial is the Same - sabas_ge
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM3J9jDoaTA
======
ratsmack
Never miss the opportunity of shilling for a few more bucks on the back of a
crisis... every corporations marketing department motto.

